# The Alternative Status Thread



## fairygirl

I have taken this idea from the lovely Ria_Rose in First nTri (with permission of course) as I thought it is a fab idea. Basically it it your chance to post your alternative status to the one on Facebook, Twitter, Myspace etc. Only on here you can actually post your baby thoughts and all those things you refrain from on the other sites. Enjoy.


Fairygirl is excited that it's almost Christmas and it has nothing to do with Christmas :winkwink:


----------



## needausername

NAUN is happy she isn't at work with all the bitter hags.


----------



## PnutProtector

Pnut is secretly listening to Christmas music and dreaming about buys maternity sweaters next christmas


----------



## jillypoop

Jillypoop wishes she wasn't at work tomorrow with the untrustworthy backstabbers. Also cant wait for maternity leave, just need to get pregnant!!


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra wishes she was living with her OH, organising her wedding and preparing to TTC and become a stay at home mum without a care in the world. 
Ps. Fuffyburra loves this thread


----------



## thompsonic

Elly WANTS A BABY.

Great idea:) I'll be posting several time daily haha.


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl is pleased the thread has started well and just saw the amount of typos in her first post. lol


----------



## Elphaba

Elphaba is broody as heck today.


----------



## Becky10

:blush:
Becky10 can't tell her boss that after only 4 months back from maternity leave she was out gushing over newborn baby boy clothes in her lunch break!


----------



## PeanutBean

PeanutBean is gutted to back at her now meaningless job with a crap manager she doesn't much like and can't wait to be TTC next June so she can get off work again and spend all her time with lovely babies!


----------



## plutosblue

PlutosBlue secretly needs to loo but is too lazy to go :blush: and is feeling rather impatient about waiting until April to TTC.. needle prick in a condom anyone? :lol:


----------



## MrsC2B

Is really frustrated that she can't turn off the 'BABIES!' response in her head when she can't have any yet :(


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra is worried that she'll have to work when she has babies even though she wants to spend every second of every day with them because they'll be so darn tootin' cute!! Hoping it'll be easier than she imagines. Gets the feeling she'll be posting on here A LOT and annoying everyone A LOT!  Must restrain herself. Starting from... NOW!


----------



## mandaa1220

Manda is concerned that she won't be able to have the birthing options she would like when it comes time to have a baby. She would also really like her OH to pretend to be excited when she begs him to watch the movie, "The Business of Being Born" with her instead of saying, "will you rub my back the entire time?" :dohh:


----------



## mandaa1220

Manda also needs to stop planning what she would do if she got pregnant right now, because she IS NOT. She needs to stop thinking that something went wrong with her pill and convincing herself everything is a pregnancy symptom. If she doesn't, she can't live her life to the fullest prior to TTC.


----------



## shocker

shocker wishes she was in love and ttc


----------



## MrsGaSp

Mrs. GaSp wants a baby but knows that she should wait.


----------



## goddess25

goddess25 wants another baby now, I dont want to wait till Feb.


----------



## goddess25

goddess25 wishes we could win the lottery so I can be a stay at home mommy


----------



## PnutProtector

Pnut is annoyed with her OH because he doesn't want to practice making babies.


----------



## Summerbee

summerbee is thinking I want babies NOW. And they wont look a thing like my horrible MIL. Ha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allisonreally

Allison is frustrated that every time she walks down any street anywhere she seems to be totally surrounded by ickle babbies and pregnant ladies making her jealous.


----------



## MrsGaSp

MrsGaSp is upset because everyone around her is getting pregnant...


----------



## TacoTurtle

TacoTurtle has an addiction to peeing on sticks.


----------



## JenW

Is glad that the squabble she had with OH turned into a real conversation about what we want.


----------



## Kassy

Kirsty is wondering how fast two years will go?? She wants babies


----------



## holly81

Holly is dreading when one of my girls at work tells me they're pregnant - I think she's considering TTC and I know I will cry and be mortally embarrassed


----------



## MrsC2B

Wishes she didn't have to be at work & could be back at home, snuggled up in bed with the duvet :(


----------



## geogem

geogem is wondering how far I can push the conversation of when to start ttc next baby, when Blake is only 16 weeks!!


----------



## embojet

Bo is loving this thread!


----------



## Georgie90

wants to fast forward to 2014 and get rich in that time...I Cant wait any longer!!!


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi wants to win the lottery so she can start TTC now instead of waiting!


----------



## lovehearts

Lovehearts wants to know what mr lovehearts REALLY wants!! (and also wants to win the lottery so money would not be an issue!)


----------



## TacoTurtle

TacoTurtle just peed on another stick. Another negative! She's eight days late and dreaming about babies. Lamelamelame.


----------



## lesleyann

lesleyann is glad she now has hot water after 2days without and is reading up on home births for baby #2


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi wants her OH to give her a date that they can TTC instead of just "someday"


----------



## toffee87

broody21 wants to pop a baby out! hehehe


----------



## Blob

blob wishes her OH would let her try a homebirth for no.2 :grr:


----------



## Althara

Althara is really really sick of Uni at the moment, has had enough of the stress, and just wants to move in with DB and live happily ever after <3


----------



## amylk87

Amy wants a :bfp: for christmas next year :D


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl has her payrise in writing, hurrah, a delay could have been catastrophic.


----------



## PnutProtector

Pnut wants to get OH the best birthday pressie, but can't afford it.


----------



## Blob

Blob feels bad that her little girl is asleep in her highchair and wishes she could wake her up but just feels soooo mean!!


----------



## shocker

Shocker is worried sick about her nephew getting his operation tomorrow :cry:


----------



## EstelSeren

Beca can't believe that in less than 6 months time she'll be married and trying for a baby!! Will be making the most of the alcohol this Christmas!!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Strawberries

Strawberries is hoping her pill failed and her period doesn't start next week:blush:


----------



## fairygirl

is wondering if she's the only one that likes seeing the bfp threads and announcements?


----------



## goddess25

is wondering if there are any good new release dvds out at the video shop.


----------



## fuffyburra

fairygirl said:


> is wondering if she's the only one that likes seeing the bfp threads and announcements?

Ellie also loves reading the BFP announcements


----------



## sing&lt;3

fuffyburra said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> is wondering if she's the only one that likes seeing the bfp threads and announcements?
> 
> Ellie also loves reading the BFP announcementsClick to expand...

Anna does as well :happydance:

is wishing she could have a babyyyyyyyyy right now! :baby:

*love* this thread!
xx


----------



## celine

Celine is so confused about weather to make a wtt journal or stick to parental journals?


----------



## CHILLbilly

CHILL wishes her MIL would pay back the $8,000 lent to her before she blows all her money from a house sale on her loser husband and her loser friends!!!! ( we paid her mortgage for 8 or 9 months)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
that felt good

CHILL also wants to quit her miserable job at the drug store before she catches H1N1, TTC is on hold again!

LOVE this thread and will be back daily!!! ahahaha


----------



## allisonreally

Allison wishes she could fast forward through the rest of college and possibly uni.


----------



## Kassy

Kirsty is hurting right now after seeing yet another one of her friends is pregnant :'(


----------



## embojet

Emma is cold brrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MrsC2B

Clairey doesn't want to go to bed, but knows that if she doesn't she'll be really tired in the morning :(

(and is feeling slightly strange talking about herself in the third person!)


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra and her wonderful OH just worked out some figures and calculated that we'll be able to afford our wedding after all :D All thanks to a new business venture...


----------



## thompsonic

Elly feels really guilty for secretly hoping her current body issues are preg related, cos its so hypocritical after so many rants about why you should wait...


----------



## fairygirl

thompsonic said:


> Elly feels really guilty for secretly hoping her current body issues are preg related, cos its so hypocritical after so many rants about why you should wait...

Fairygirl is going to be nosey and read Elly's journal...


----------



## Hobnob

Hobnob is loving this thread!

Hobnob is bloody fed up that yet another person has announced their BFP on FB, when she wants her own BFP NOW!


----------



## embojet

Should get off BnB and go to bed as she is so sleepy!


----------



## shocker

Shocker is trying to plan her birthday party and having a ridiculous amount of difficulty


----------



## Summerbee

Summerbee is feeling crappy after a day of even MORE babies :(


----------



## allisonreally

Allison is loving this thread!


----------



## shocker

Shocker hates having to listen to her head instead of her heart


----------



## morri

Has got her ticket for the Hamburg pet shop boys concert in December :D


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuufyburra got so excited thinking about weddings last night that she couldn't sleep and had to get back up and design her dress. And OH's suit. And marquee decorations. 
Okay, fine, favours as well. :dohh:


----------



## Georgie90

is feeling better today after chatting with OH about the future last night :D


----------



## lovehearts

Lovehearts is going to waste her whole day at work looking at bfp announcments and lurking in first tri wishing she was there!!


----------



## fuffyburra

lovehearts said:


> Lovehearts is going to waste her whole day at work looking at bfp announcments and lurking in first tri wishing she was there!!

Fuffyburra might follow suit, but add some Bride and Beyond in to the equation


----------



## Kess

Kess is panicking over her driving theory test today, but reminding herself it's all in a good cause - getting ready to TTC!


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sophie is fed up of this backache and these AF-like pains that are putting ideas into her head cos AF isn't due to visit for over a week!! :dohh:

Sophie also loves this thread ;)


----------



## Georgie90

just brought some baby clothes from next for her neice...but wants to keep them!


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan is broody due to a very vivid baby dream in which she dresses her newborn in a Halloween onsie. And now is wondering if it's a sign that she's going to have a baby by next October!

(p.s. Love this thread!)


----------



## buttonnose82

buttonnose is excited her labels have arrived, now she can get sewing and build her business and leave her horrible job ..... YES I HATE WORKING WITH YOU!


----------



## Webbykinskt

Webbykinskt is not looking forward to work tonight and wishes DF was ready!!!

P.S - Great thread


----------



## geogem

geogem is really excited about trying for another baby after talking to her pregnant friend! shame the silly cow constantly moans about it! ungrateful biatch!


----------



## Strawberries

Strawberries is very excited because her studen loan came through so she is now rich :D


----------



## morri

meh.


----------



## allisonreally

Allison is irritated that she slept until 1pm today


----------



## Lou

Lou is beyond gutted off with the results she got today. officially in the PCOS team and retroverted / retroflexed womb crew. Looks like I'll have a long slog in the TTC section. Oh well.

P.s. Fabbbulous idea chick!

xxx


----------



## babybump2010

babybump2010 is soooo excited that we are going to ttc after our wedding and that oh told his mum and is not mad at me for all the research on babies and wtt i keep doing!!!!


----------



## PnutProtector

Pnut is trying keep herself busy so as not to think about babies... thank goodness for Band Hero! Got it for OH for his birthday today.


----------



## lovehearts

lovehearts is so glad shes had THE talk with her oh and is officially ntnp in may 2010 no blummin doubt anymore!!


----------



## fairygirl

is wishing she had caught the conversation vindictive cow had in the staffroom. Could it be that she is leaving and I don't have to see her arse of a face ever again!?!
(Sorry the language was absolutely necessary!)


----------



## fairygirl

is smiling to herself after OH saw her ticker and worked out what TTC meant without any help. Bless him.


----------



## shocker

Shocker is feeling so much more positive about life after her little nephew sailed through his operation and is already running around like his old self again!! yay!!!!


----------



## thompsonic

Elly is glad shocker is feeling better :)


----------



## embojet

Emma has got one more week until back to work :cry:


----------



## Crailly

Crailly is excited to see her friends' little 4.5 week old son on Saturday - but is still a bit jealous they have a baby.


----------



## xsophiexleax

lovehearts said:


> lovehearts is so glad shes had THE talk with her oh and is officially ntnp in may 2010 no blummin doubt anymore!!

Sophie is doing a happy dance for lovehearts! :happydance:

Sophie also fancies a bowl of cereal but is too lazy to go and get one :munch:


----------



## shocker

Shocker is listening to the prodigy and eating chocolate!


----------



## allisonreally

Allison is chilling and catching up on the forums before College tomorrow.


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sophie did go and get that bowl of cereal, and damn it was good


----------



## allisonreally

Allison is thrilled her half-heart necklace is fixed!


----------



## shocker

Shocker is insanely broody at the moment


----------



## brunettebimbo

BrunetteBimbo is fed up of being broody and just wants to curl up and cry! :cry:


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffy DOES.NOT.WANT.TO.GO.TO.WORK. 
Wishes she could just stay at home and have babies! 
Is concerned she might have anxiety problems because she's felt like crying before going to work in the last 3 jobs she's had. Hhhhhmmmmm. 
Is now resisting the temptation to Google "anxiety problems" XD Oh dear, it's going to be a long day!


----------



## Georgie90

is :D :D as OH agreed we could get married in disneyland...x


----------



## princess_bump

princess_bump can't wait for her wedding, but secretly think's if they weren't getting married they would throw out the party hats ;)


----------



## Kess

Kess passed her theory test!! And is now one step closer to being ready to TTC. :D


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi wants to be a mummy before she's 25 but doesn't think it's going to happen (was 24 yesterday)


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sophie is really broody today :hissy:


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan has the same status as sophie.


----------



## geogem

Geogem is thinking why dont I rob a bank so I can start TTC now!!


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi is wondering whose journal she should stalk next :haha:


----------



## thompsonic

Elly can imagine what hers and OH's baby will look like and it doesn't help things.


----------



## Kess

Kess had a conversation with OH this morning about baby names and for the first time he didn't freak out!


----------



## Strawberries

Strawberries has a big test tomorrow but can't be bothered studying because she is too tired.


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffy is wondering what her OH has got her for Christmas that would've cost him over £500... Hhhhhmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## lozzy21

Laura saw loads of pregnancy books in Hay on Wye and wanted to buy them but couldent.


----------



## PnutProtector

Pnut is scared she has PCOS


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi is feeling a little more positive after talking about finances with OH


----------



## embojet

Emma is all bunged up


----------



## princess_bump

carly is thinking this time next year they could be a family of 3 and a half :cloud9:


----------



## brunettebimbo

PnutProtector said:


> Pnut is scared she has PCOS

:hugs:


----------



## MrsGaSp

Mrs. GaSp wants a baby she can call her's and love forever doesn't help she thinks she's having symptoms but is most likely just getting sick =<


----------



## Althara

Althara is obsessed with Supernanny and cannot wait to be a Mummy!


----------



## PnutProtector

brunettebimbo said:


> PnutProtector said:
> 
> 
> Pnut is scared she has PCOS
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Pnut thanks BrunetteBimbo for the :hugs:


----------



## amylk87

Amy loves that her OH is so good with kids :cloud9:


----------



## Lou

Is feeling really sad still about being diagnosed with PCOS yesterday. I feel like my world has been rocked. :cry:


----------



## PnutProtector

Lou said:


> Is feeling really sad still about being diagnosed with PCOS yesterday. I feel like my world has been rocked. :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Althara

Lou said:


> Is feeling really sad still about being diagnosed with PCOS yesterday. I feel like my world has been rocked. :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Lou said:


> Is feeling really sad still about being diagnosed with PCOS yesterday. I feel like my world has been rocked. :cry:

:hugs: :hugs:  sent you a PM love



I am sitting eating my body weight in maltesers and watching trash tv, have done americas next top model onto 90210 next..


----------



## Lou

Officially loves the girls off BnB! Your all stars! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you! xxx


----------



## xsophiexleax

Althara said:


> Althara is obsessed with Supernanny and cannot wait to be a Mummy!

Supernanny puts me off, haha

Big hugs to Lou!! :hugs:


----------



## babybound

--is wishin that her roomie would shut the hell up about tryin make me jealous, she ain't prego cause jus had AF. wishes she would give it a rest, an quit saying "your jus sayin that cause you wan't it" i'm gonna shove that little pee stick down her throat!; so ready to be back home with my DP! =]


----------



## shocker

Shocker is sleepy and confused but hoping tomorrow is a good day :flower: also wish i had more chocolate right now lol


----------



## babybound

shocker said:


> Shocker is sleepy and confused but hoping tomorrow is a good day :flower: also wish i had more chocolate right now lol

chocolate is yummy. i want some too now!
lol.


----------



## MrsGaSp

Wondering whats up with today just very bad day couldn't think or do anything and just being a plain bitch... urgh...


----------



## Georgie90

wants time to hurry the hell up!!!

oh and to win a lot of money...please :D


----------



## lovehearts

had a lovely evening with OH, just wants to be back home in bed with him x


----------



## lovehearts

OOOOOO and wants to win the euro millions 2nite. 90 Million....Yes please!!!!


----------



## babybound

--wants it to be tomorrow night so she can be cuddled up next to him! =]


----------



## lozzy21

is watching homebirth diaries and is soooo wanting homebirth when she eventaly has kids


----------



## HannahGraceee

Wishes my fat belly was a bump :smug:


----------



## Georgie90

^^^love it!


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sophie is STILL feeling mega broody today!
Sophie also wants to be whisked away somewhere gorgeous and sunny! :laugh2:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Once again, LadyofRohan's status is the same as sophie's. :wacko:


----------



## Kassy

kirsty wishes her bloated ibs belly was pregnancy bloating! :(


----------



## Lou

Lou is really hoping when OH gets back from Afghanistan we can re-evaluate our TTC date. :S


----------



## lozzy21

Laura realy wants to take a pin to the comdoms.


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl is imploding.


----------



## morri

thinks that the current India cricket kit look like the uniforms of the German fire brigade youth.


----------



## runnergrl

Runnergrl is so glad it's Friday and sunny out, but sad she is stuck at school till 6 tonight..


----------



## morri

Has uni until 19:30 every monday and thursday.


----------



## lozzy21

Realy dosent want to go into work for this effin night shift


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra reeeeaaaaally wants some chocolate, and can't wait for the last series of Gavin and Stacey :D xx


----------



## morri

is getting hungry !


----------



## HannahGraceee

lozzy21 said:


> Laura realy wants to take a pin to the comdoms.

2nd that :rofl:!


----------



## buttonnose82

is sick of feeling sick :(


----------



## Althara

is sick to death of uni work, is annoyed with OH for turning back into a complete immature mummy's boy when he's home for the week, and just wants to walk out of everything right now/break down and cry xD


----------



## fairygirl

^ ^ :hugs:

is debating what to watch this eve.


----------



## PnutProtector

Pnut is going to see The Christmas Carol tonight with FH


----------



## fuffyburra

STILL wants chocolate (and a cuppa splosh wouldn't go a miss), STILL can't wait for Gavin and Stacey, but misses her George of the Jungle video :( :( :( :(


----------



## xsophiexleax

LadyofRohan said:


> Once again, LadyofRohan's status is the same as sophie's. :wacko:

Great minds think alike :laugh2:


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl just found herself looking at Wedding dresses.


----------



## allisonreally

fuffyburra said:


> Fuffyburra reeeeaaaaally wants some chocolate, and can't wait for the last series of Gavin and Stacey :D xx

Allison is expressing shock at the use of the word "last"

Allison is also irritated by her stupid headphones which hurt her ears.

Alli is also also wishing she didn't have PCOS, because she hates it lots.


----------



## amylk87

Amy wonders why she is feeling super broody this evening...


----------



## amber1533

Amber1533 totally wishes her DH was home because she could TTC this month.


----------



## thompsonic

Elly never knew fuffyburra loved Gavin and Stacey, and is now nearly crying with the thought this series could be the last...


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl feels like pulling her hair out that she has to wait another cycle and worries that she won't cope if she is ttc for a while.


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra is holding out hope that this series won't be the last, but gets the feelign it might be :'( 
Needs a decent breakfast as not feeling well.


----------



## sing&lt;3

wants a baby bump :( feeling all envious after looking at the 2nd tri bump pics.. xx


----------



## Kess

Kess is really trying hard not to buy more baby stuff. She already has a baby grow (in swirly tie-dye blue!) and a pair of dungarees. No more!


----------



## fuffyburra

Kess said:


> Kess is really trying hard not to buy more baby stuff. She already has a baby grow (in swirly tie-dye blue!) and a pair of dungarees. No more!

Fuffyburra says buy buy buy! XD I'm a terrible unfluence, but I've got babygrows, shoes, pjs, etc. I bought a couple of little toys too XD It's nice to have something to look forward to and be excited about :D


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl is proud of her coding efforts. Check out her journal link, isn't it pretty?


----------



## morri

https://bitsandpieces.us/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/imagesprocrastination-20flowchart.jpg


----------



## sing&lt;3

^ wow that's cool! :lol: xx


----------



## thompsonic

Elly should be revising but is too busy wasting her life thinking about babies.


----------



## morri

Oh yea I also have a subject about language and linguistics so I am naturally interested in laguages .... 
so here the ultimative super family tree of indo european ^^

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/4f/IndoEuropeanTree.svg


----------



## amylk87

Amy hates to say, but the new series of gavin and stacey is definitely the last, they wont be doing anymore :(


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sophie has been constantly thinking about babies for the past few days & it's getting annoying now! :dohh:


----------



## thompsonic

Elly loves how many people love Gavin and Stacey- she has the book and the DVDs... and can't stop watching the one where Nessa has a baby :(


----------



## Elphaba

Elphaba has spent the last hour looking at girls names on a baby name site as she and DH only have a boys name they can agree on.


----------



## geogem

geogem is severely bored and is even contemplating watching x factor!! this makes geogem unhappy!!


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi is trying very hard to think about something other than babies


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl is drinking yet more Robinson's Fruit and Barley. Mmmm vitamins B6 and B12 (great for baby making) and so addictive.


----------



## geogem

geogem is still very bored - did watch said x factor and wish I hadnt!! Have decided I hate hubby working nights as I cant even practice making babies!!


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi agrees with geogem that OH working nights is crap, who's gonna warm my feet up in bed!


----------



## CowtownGirl

CowtownGirl really needs to stop looking at baby magazines until she starts ttc!

(what a great idea for a thread!!!!)


----------



## morri

lol is not into docusoap series.


----------



## Drazic<3

Drazic is trying to find something which isn't mindnumbing on the tele, wishing her OH home from work and is going to venture out of the house tomorrow.


----------



## morri

loves charts :D

https://www.intersolinc.com/newsletters/images/Language%20Tree.gif


----------



## lozzy21

is coverd in baby snot and tears and has spent the last 2 hours consoming a 1 year old. Cant wait till im coverd in my childs snot.


----------



## allisonreally

Allison Wished her DH had any job at all, even one which kept him out at nights


----------



## Summerbee

Is excited DH said she doesn't need to go back on her pill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

But sad I can't allow myself to NTNP yet :cry:


----------



## allisonreally

Alli thinks that looking at baby clothes on ebay is not helping. Anyone.


----------



## Summerbee

Has had a wonderful conversation and decided F*CK IT.

I AM NTNP EVERYONE WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance:


----------



## allisonreally

Woooooo go you! Good luck!


----------



## Summerbee

Thanks alison :D I'm not allowed to temp or chart or ANYTHING until april tho, so I'll still be around annoying you all with my bumblings!! How on earth will I cope lol!!!

Summerbee is thinking... she's been set mission impossible!


----------



## fairygirl

Summerbee said:


> Has had a wonderful conversation and decided F*CK IT.
> 
> I AM NTNP EVERYONE WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance:

Fairygirl said ^ ^ today too! Must be something in the air!


----------



## Summerbee

fairygirl said:


> Summerbee said:
> 
> 
> Has had a wonderful conversation and decided F*CK IT.
> 
> I AM NTNP EVERYONE WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance:
> 
> Fairygirl said ^ ^ today too! Must be something in the air!Click to expand...

Must be!! Oooh congrats girlie :D


----------



## thompsonic

Elly has decided to take a break from BnB- it isn't doing her any good.


----------



## sing&lt;3

thompsonic said:


> Elly has decided to take a break from BnB- it isn't doing her any good.

:hugs: xxx

is so fed up of WTT already, and has at least 7 more years of it...
xx


----------



## Kess

fuffyburra said:


> Kess said:
> 
> 
> Kess is really trying hard not to buy more baby stuff. She already has a baby grow (in swirly tie-dye blue!) and a pair of dungarees. No more!
> 
> Fuffyburra says buy buy buy! XD I'm a terrible unfluence, but I've got babygrows, shoes, pjs, etc. I bought a couple of little toys too XD It's nice to have something to look forward to and be excited about :DClick to expand...

Evil Fluffyburra, stop tempting me! My Mom's bought some stuff too. Every time I go into Wilkos I see their cute Ellie and Raff stuff, and I want to buy the blanket and the towel and and and...


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sophie is doing this :happydance: for fairygirl and summerbee! Congrats girlies :D x


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl is supposed to be being productive. Sadly changing tickers doesn't count when there are books to mark and lessons to plan, but she's playing about with them anyway....OOPS


----------



## fuffyburra

Kess said:


> fuffyburra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kess said:
> 
> 
> Kess is really trying hard not to buy more baby stuff. She already has a baby grow (in swirly tie-dye blue!) and a pair of dungarees. No more!
> 
> Fuffyburra says buy buy buy! XD I'm a terrible unfluence, but I've got babygrows, shoes, pjs, etc. I bought a couple of little toys too XD It's nice to have something to look forward to and be excited about :DClick to expand...
> 
> Evil Fluffyburra, stop tempting me! My Mom's bought some stuff too. Every time I go into Wilkos I see their cute Ellie and Raff stuff, and I want to buy the blanket and the towel and and and...Click to expand...


But it's soooooooo cuuuuuuuuuute! Lucky your mum buys you stuff, I wish my mum actively encouraged me!  
xx


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl feels bad after telling OH he couldn't have SkySports. His reasoning was she'd be getting Discovery, but that's so much cheaper!!


----------



## sondra_mama

hoping that i can get my IUD out this week so i can start tracking my cycles!


----------



## thompsonic

Elly had a horrible day at work and no one to hug to make her feel better.


----------



## PnutProtector

Pnut nearly moved into the guest room today.


----------



## embojet

Is waiting for the x factor to start!


----------



## sing&lt;3

thompsonic said:


> Elly had a horrible day at work and no one to hug to make her feel better.

:hugs: 

Anna is daydreaming about baby names instead of doing her psychology homework...


----------



## plutosblue

Is watching X factor and loves the Black eyed peas AHHHHHHHHH!!!

:happydance:


----------



## shocker

consumed her bodyweight in alcohol last night and will never ever drink again as long as she lives :nope:


----------



## fuffyburra

PnutProtector said:


> Pnut nearly moved into the guest room today.

*Hugs* 

Fuffyburra doesn't know who went out on X factor, but had a great time at the fireworks :)


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl can't stop thinking about babies.


----------



## thompsonic

Elly is too tired to go to bed. And wishes she was a boy.


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra wonders why Elly wishes she was a boy?


----------



## Drazic<3

Drazic is healing.


----------



## lozzy21

is confused as to what to do


----------



## shocker

Shocker feels so broody right now she could just explode :cry:


----------



## Summerbee

Drazic<3 said:


> Drazic is healing.

:hugs:

Summerbee had an AWESOME shoot today!!! :happydance:


----------



## amylk87

Amy is actually looking forward to going to uni tomorrow as it means i wont think about babies all day!


----------



## allisonreally

Allison needs to get up at 8am tomorrow. It's 41 minutes past midnight and she's still awake.


----------



## PnutProtector

Pnut thanks Fluffyburra for the hugs and is glad that things with OH are all worked out now.


----------



## babybound

is mad that she spent 200 freakin dollars on her OH's xmas present && he jus up an told her that he jus ordered the exact same thing, an i can't un-order it cause it's customized: so looks like he's gettin two an he better freakin be happy! ugh!


----------



## MrsGaSp

I wish i was more stable than i am like emotional so i can give him even more than i am now.


----------



## fuffyburra

PnutProtector said:


> Pnut thanks Fluffyburra for the hugs and is glad that things with OH are all worked out now.

You're welcome, and yay! :D 



babybound said:


> is mad that she spent 200 freakin dollars on her OH's xmas present && he jus up an told her that he jus ordered the exact same thing, an i can't un-order it cause it's customized: so looks like he's gettin two an he better freakin be happy! ugh!

Ohhh nooooooo! What is it? :/ This happened last year with OH and my mum :dohh: so this year no one's allowed to buy anything in October, November or December  

Fuffyburra's OH is making her tea and toast in bed, and they had a lovely talk last night about marriage and babies ^^ So now fuffyburra is tempted to browse wedding websites again :cloud9:


----------



## louise1302

louise is thinking about TTC number 5


----------



## morri

Why does it have to be monday already*yawn* Today is by the way the 9 of november ! three dates in german history are set on this date.


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan hates Mondays


----------



## plutosblue

Plutosblue feels like walking wounded *rubs her blood test patch* 

:cry: I need a sugary tea...


----------



## jillypoop

Jillypoop is still ill and is sick of spending all day alone cos everyone is working and sick of daytime tv :(


----------



## Lou

Is so excited that OH has said we can reconsider our TTC date, and that we're buying a new home closer to my home! Wahoo! But Is also a bit sad and still confused at the confirmation of the weekend.

xxx


----------



## Lou

jillypoop said:


> Jillypoop is still ill and is sick of spending all day alone cos everyone is working and sick of daytime tv :(

Lou Hopes that Jillypoop feels better soon!!

xxx


----------



## thompsonic

Elly WANTS TO STOP HICCUPING! It's been 4 days now. :hissy:


----------



## happygolucky

I'm Thinking I have to stop buying all those chocolates in asda 2 for £5 ferrero rocher & 2 for £6 black magic. Need to save more instead of spending it....& need to get organised for christmas and little ones 1st birthday!!!


----------



## Lexx

Any one with any spare sperm please send to following address :


----------



## shocker

Lexx said:


> Any one with any spare sperm please send to following address :

:haha: I was actually just thinking the very same thing :blush:
Shocker is freezing even though the heatings on damn winter!!!! grrr


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi is also freezing :cold:


----------



## thompsonic

Elly hates the fact that each visit from AF is just another reminder that she isn't having a baby.


----------



## babybound

fuffyburra said:


> PnutProtector said:
> 
> 
> Pnut thanks Fluffyburra for the hugs and is glad that things with OH are all worked out now.
> 
> You're welcome, and yay! :D
> 
> 
> 
> babybound said:
> 
> 
> is mad that she spent 200 freakin dollars on her OH's xmas present && he jus up an told her that he jus ordered the exact same thing, an i can't un-order it cause it's customized: so looks like he's gettin two an he better freakin be happy! ugh!Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh nooooooo! What is it? :/ This happened last year with OH and my mum :dohh: so this year no one's allowed to buy anything in October, November or December
> 
> Fuffyburra's OH is making her tea and toast in bed, and they had a lovely talk last night about marriage and babies ^^ So now fuffyburra is tempted to browse wedding websites again :cloud9:Click to expand...


i told him he wasn't allowed to buy anything but he didn't listen! if i wasn't TTC i'd cut him off til christmas! haha.


----------



## goddess25

Goddess and her LO Euan are heading out very soon for there H1N1 vaccinations. I hope Euan is ok afterwards.


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl is waiting for her dinner after going swimming with her Dad and talking babies with OH.


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi is looking at baby name sites and making a list


----------



## fuffyburra

babybound said:


> i told him he wasn't allowed to buy anything but he didn't listen! if i wasn't TTC i'd cut him off til christmas! haha.

Darn him! Darn all men!  They can be a bit useless, bless them!


----------



## thompsonic

Elly can't believe how babyish and overdramatic she's been over a phone call. (and wishes her hands would stop shaking- it's over now, get over it woman!)


----------



## morri

Nick Hornby is reading out of his new book at uni tonight and it was only promoted at the bookstore chain . They use the building they could have hung at least a poster up .


----------



## babybound

Darn him! Darn all men!  They can be a bit useless, bless them![/QUOTE]


ain't that the truth! haha.


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra is thinking she'd really like to find a job she loves, why can't I think of anything? :( Obviously SAHM, but I can't help feeling like, in the meantime, something's missing. And what if I can't stay home with our babies? I'd like to at least go back to a job I don't mind, as it would be twice as hard if I hated it :/ 
Rambling now!!


----------



## amylk87

Amy is rather tired...


----------



## Sooz

....would have liked a bit more sympathy from her manager today after getting in from the doctors.


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sophie isn't liking the cold & this headache!! *yawn*


----------



## PnutProtector

Pnut thinks Ryan Reynolds is HOT... watching Definitely Maybe


----------



## morri

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn <-should go to bed earlier.


----------



## Georgie90

really wishes she could get a new job!

one she loves and pays loaaads of money so we can actually afford to move out...


----------



## lozzy21

Thinks home birth diarys need to film some new programs, iv seen them all!


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi is not a happy bunny, anyone want to trade OH's?


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra feels super broody today, why god why?! I was doing so well! I've got baby word vomit and I swear some people MUST know that I'm obsessed, it must be pretty clear!  Only 18 months to go, can't wait! :)


----------



## lovehearts

lovehearts is moody cuz her period is here and it reminds her that shes not ttc :(


----------



## LadyofRohan

Hates AF-caused bloating. If I can't be pregnant yet, why do I have to look like I am?! :wacko:


----------



## Summerbee

LadyofRohan said:


> Hates AF-caused bloating. If I can't be pregnant yet, why do I have to look like I am?! :wacko:

Summerbee is thinking we should start an AF hate campaign!


----------



## babybump2010

babybump wants to get married and have a baby NOW not in 8months grrrr Not good at waiting!!!


----------



## jillypoop

is feeling better but has been signed off work until friday so is having a few days to herself, may as well!! Getting stressed at OH as our 3rd anniversary is on 1st december and he isnt going to do anything. Grrrr!

xxx


----------



## PnutProtector

Pnut supports the AF Hate campaign


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl is drinking a Frijj milkshake whilst bnbing :D


----------



## KA92

KA92 think her boyfriend should get a grip and grow the hell up stop lying!!

(my actually facebook status is Kim Anderson thinks people who lie can get out of her life no excuses) wonder if hes got the hint?


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi has spent her evening putting up bunkbeds and managed to get OH to talk about baby names ( he gave me a girls name straight away and its actually one I like :happydance: )


----------



## shocker

shocker ate too much chocolate ewwwwwww i feel so so sick but it was worth it lol


----------



## PnutProtector

Pnut is wondering what time her OH will come home tonight.... i'm starving and don't want to wait for him.


----------



## Lou

Can't wait til OH is home from Afghanistan.. only 6 days to go. :)


----------



## StonesWife

StonesWife is oh so broody and oh so happy to have found this site with wonderful lovely ladies!! I love BnB!


----------



## goddess25

is procrastinating... I need to pluck my eyebrows grrr i hate it.


----------



## goddess25

is being manipulated by a 9 month old!!!!


----------



## Summerbee

Summerbee HATES EXS, HATES HORRIBLE BIL'S AND HATES BEING UP SO LATE!!! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi still needs to get her post count up so she can join all you lovely ladies in chat.


----------



## Georgie90

wonders how you go in chat :D


----------



## Bambi1985

Georgie90 said:


> wonders how you go in chat :D

Click on chatroom on the bar near the top of the screen


----------



## Georgie90

hahaha! Georgina now feel very dumb!!

thanks honey!

x


----------



## buttonnose82

had a opps last night! has to wait it out now eek!


----------



## morri

mehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan thinks her company is very unpatriotic because we don't get Veteran's Day off while it seems the rest of the country does! :hissy:

(actually, she's just jealous that DH got to sleep in this morning and she didn't)


----------



## Blob

LadyofRohan said:


> LadyofRohan thinks her company is very unpatriotic because we don't get Veteran's Day off while it seems the rest of the country does! :hissy:
> 
> (actually, she's just jealous that DH got to sleep in this morning and she didn't)

:flower:


----------



## Blob

Blob has a sore throat and thinks that is maybe why her baby has been grumpy too...


----------



## princess_bump

carly is wondering if we should start trying at the beginning of august instead???!!


----------



## StonesWife

DOES not want to work today!! Ugh. Just want to stay here with my BnB ladies till my OH gets home.


----------



## Lou

Is really impressed at how sympathetic my new boss is. Such a good guy. 

**And is also remembering those who fought for us.RIP**

xxx


----------



## sing&lt;3

is really looking forward to babysitting tonight! I hope they wake up and cry so I can calm them down :lol: Opposite of what most babysitters wish for! xx


----------



## goddess25

is waiting for DH and Euan to wake up, they are both napping and its almost 11am. We should be going outside soon. DH has no idea its way past LO breakfast time.


----------



## Kassy

Kirsty wishes she diddn't eat food with tobasco in it last night as it has set her IBS off something rotten:dohh:


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl is happy that she did a satisfactory lesson.


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra had a pretty good day at work, and just wishes it was Christmas dammit!!  Needs more tea, needs to start a food diary, and needs a bbbbaaaaaaabbbbbyyyy!!


----------



## needausername

Needausername is weirded out about how sadistic some people are


----------



## PnutProtector

Pnut is glad that LO finally fell asleep.


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl is tired of burping.


----------



## babybound

babybound is missing her hunny && is lookin' forward to an amazing weekend!


----------



## lozzy21

Wants a baby now! I dont want to wait a year!


----------



## shocker

Shocker found a pregnancy magazine in her room last night and is now so ridiculously broody she may explode :cry:


----------



## mizzk

Mizzk is soo frustrated that she now has to wtt again! & also tired but addicted to bnb :dohh:


----------



## sing&lt;3

is sad that the LOs she was babysitting last night didn't wake up at all...


----------



## morri

I can see the sun today :)


----------



## lovehearts

is waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting what seems like forever :(


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sophie will definitely punch the go compare man if she ever meets him!!!!


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan is wondering, twice in a week now, why her company is open. However, today the wondering is due to the Nor'easter that is blowing through the city with 50-60 MPH gusts and heavy rains. Does the company want to kill her? 

(actually, LadyofRohan is once again jealous that DH got to sleep in--because even the Navy base is closed--and not her) :cry:


----------



## Summerbee

Summerbee hates working, and hates that she's got to go home in the rain :( Thanks holiday inn for having wifi at least!!


----------



## PnutProtector

Pnut is weirded out that her mom started Texting today.


----------



## runnergrl

ha ha, Pnut, I was weirded out when my mom started texting too. Just wait till she learns how to send pictures... LOL!!

Runnergrl just finished eating a bowl of soup. It was low-fat, low-sodium and pretty disgusting. Now comtemplating going for a run or sitting here on BNB for the rest of my break.. hmmmm......


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra had a really vivid pregnancy dream last night; I was looking in the mirror thinking "hmmmm I look pregnant. Maybe it's just bloating" so I went to the toilet to take a test but when I sat down for a wee I had a REALLY hairy tummy (which in my dreamy state confirmed that I was definitely pregnant lol), and I don't remember the middle bit but I must've either got a BFN or lost the baby, but my best friend had a baby and Samuel drove me home crying because it wasn't me and I thought it was unfair lol. It wasn't the best dream! But I was SO happy when I thought I was pg lol. 
Fuffyburra realises this was an essay lol, but I had to tell someone!! xx


----------



## MrsGaSp

Just wants to be gone and left alone and for people to just give her a break shes not wonder woman can't do it all she needs to break down some time.


----------



## shocker

Shocker is thinking fondly of her friend today on her 10th anniversary :hugs:


----------



## geogem

geogem is thinking of her gorgeous best friend at this time as she has just lost her mum today! love you hunni, thinking of you


----------



## thompsonic

Elly is actually excited about something COMPLETELY unbaby related for the future, and is relieved to realise she can be normal after all...


----------



## StonesWife

Is hoping for a fast afternoon! I want to be home with my DH and friends. And I'm hoping it snows a bit!!


----------



## Summerbee

geogem said:


> geogem is thinking of her gorgeous best friend at this time as she has just lost her mum today! love you hunni, thinking of you

I hope she's okay hun x x x

Summberbee is OVER IT! And just feels sorry for your desperate a$$.

Oh, and my MIL is being NICE for once?! You could knock me down with a feather!


----------



## plutosblue

Summerbee said:


> I hope she's okay hun x x x
> 
> Summberbee is OVER IT! And just feels sorry for your desperate a$$.
> 
> Oh, and my MIL is being NICE for once?! You could knock me down with a feather!

:rofl: Hey don't fix what aint broken hunni!

:happydance:


----------



## Summerbee

plutosblue said:


> Summerbee said:
> 
> 
> I hope she's okay hun x x x
> 
> Summberbee is OVER IT! And just feels sorry for your desperate a$$.
> 
> Oh, and my MIL is being NICE for once?! You could knock me down with a feather!
> 
> :rofl: Hey don't fix what aint broken hunni!
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Suppose it's better than normal eh!!!

Summerbee is GUTTED after realising she lost so much weight... gone from 32-22-33 to 31-22-29 in about a month. I've been trying to GAIN weight!! Boooo :cry: Bring on xmas and all the lovely weight it brings with it!!


----------



## xsophiexleax

You can have some of my weight if you like! :haha:


----------



## Summerbee

xsophiexleax said:


> You can have some of my weight if you like! :haha:

Oh yes please!! I need all I can get if were going to be properly ttc in April!! Also just getting into pin up modelling, and I lose all my bloody bum!! Typical!!


----------



## goddess25

is about to go and get Euan up from nap time.


----------



## MrsGaSp

Going to bed to try to sleep very long day tomorrow hope to god everything will be alright and nothing bad happens to him.


----------



## lovehearts

lovehearts is so glad its friday, even tho its friday the 13th!


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sophie is having a painful bitch of an AF & hates it cos it's another reminder she's not preg! :growlmad:


----------



## Summerbee

Summerbee feels sick with nerves - And has no idea why?!


----------



## Blob

Blob feels sick..and has a very sleepy baby who has been asleep now for 3hrs hmmm?


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra had an utterly shit day at work after hardly getting any sleep due to having scarily realistic nightmares about zombies ALL. BLOODY. NIGHT. Now I need to :sleep: lol. 
Also feeling extremely broody after looking at baby clothes in Monsoon/Matalan/H&M with OH, especially when he went all gooey over a little dress and a jumper :cloud9:


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan is convinced that her work _is_ trying to kill her. Second day in a row where she had to drive through 50-60 MPH wind gusts, torrential rain, and flooding to get to work. Almost didn't make it because of the flooding--good thing she was driving a giant SUV as the smaller cars did not make it :nope:


----------



## fuffyburra

We're all flooded too! It's terrible, 4x4s had broken down in it, but the little Cinqy lives to fight another day!! God bless Cinquecentos, the hardiest little cars in the world!


----------



## thompsonic

Elly can't wait for the weekend :D oh wait, it's already here. Get in!


----------



## Elphaba

Elphaba has 49 too many days until she gets to TTC.


----------



## plutosblue

Plutosblue is so sick of damn RAIN! 

Mummy's birthday on tuesday, and I know what shes getting :happydance:

Oooo and results for bloods Monday :shock: This weeks flyin by!


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl is fed up. She's been waiting at the hospital with her mum for 3 n a half hours. Nothing serious but completely ruined her plans of ben n jerry's , private practice n sitting with her oh on his day off!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Kristin's overwhelming broodyness has returned from its 2 week break. (Sometimes I have normal amounts of broodyness for a week or two).


----------



## embojet

Is back at work and still alive!


----------



## fuffyburra

sleepinbeauty said:


> Kristin's overwhelming broodyness has returned from its 2 week break. (Sometimes I have normal amounts of broodyness for a week or two).

I know the feeling! Mine goes normal for a few weeks, I can look at babies and think "aww, how lovely and squishable they look", but then the next week I have to leave because they're so cute I might steal one XD


----------



## ChangeChoices

ChangeChoices hasn't felt this low in a long time. She doesn't even want to think about how much worse she'll feel when AF comes.


----------



## xsophiexleax

fuffyburra said:


> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> Kristin's overwhelming broodyness has returned from its 2 week break. (Sometimes I have normal amounts of broodyness for a week or two).
> 
> I know the feeling! Mine goes normal for a few weeks, I can look at babies and think "aww, how lovely and squishable they look", but then the next week I have to leave because they're so cute I might steal one XDClick to expand...

Omg I was actually about to post a thread on this :haha: wanted to see if i was alone on this!

Mine fluctuates so much it's crazy! One minute I'm like "I want a baby NOW!!" and then the next I'm like "No, I'm young, it's silly, I've got plenty of time & shouldn't have one now"

Ahh the mind of a woman! We're mad as hatters really :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Wants to cut her boobies off.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

awww, what did they do to deserve that?


----------



## mommyB

Kristen wants these next two weeks to fly by so I can spend the entire day with my twin nieces. I could kiss thier chubby little cheeks and not put them down all day.....


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl isn't sure she'll be able to say anything nice today, so isn't speaking much just in case.


----------



## HeatherLeanne

HEATHER cant wait to have a preggoeggo !!


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sophie can't wait either!

Sophie's excited cos her little cousin is coming over today :)


----------



## geogem

Geogem is wondering how she could be so broody when her little man is only 18 weeks old!!


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl is a wee bit tipsy.


----------



## princess_bump

carly is wondering if she could actually fit a bump into her wedding dress :dohh: and thinking family and work DO NOT mix :grr:


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra is thinking how cute Maddi is in all princess_bump's display pics!! :)


----------



## amylk87

Amy is thinking that this time next year i could be pregnant :cloud9:


----------



## Summerbee

Is thinking she's had a long day at work, but it was work it! Now home to my lovely hubby :)


----------



## geogem

geogem is deviously wondering how to get hubby out of bed this morning with no excuse apart from coz she's bored! who cares if he was at work last night!


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl has a nasty cold.


----------



## bellaboo

Is glad AF is here (3 days early) as it's the last one before NTNP


----------



## plutosblue

Is sitting in her Pj's wishing the days away to TTC. :)


----------



## bellaboo

Hi Fairygirl

Im new to all this and dont know how to message you back. I teach Secondary Maths. Same as you we are going to see what happens this month, and if I do get pg then as usual firsts be late and have it beginning of sept.


----------



## Drazic<3

is glad that me and OH have had a long chat and considered the future. It makes everything seem brighter and happier.


----------



## fairygirl

bellaboo said:


> Hi Fairygirl
> 
> Im new to all this and dont know how to message you back. I teach Secondary Maths. Same as you we are going to see what happens this month, and if I do get pg then as usual firsts be late and have it beginning of sept.

Great minds...


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra feels more broody today than she has in a long long time :( Wishes she could TTC now :'( Almost hoping for a happy accident, bad huh? :/


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sophie just wants to scream.


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi doesn't want to be at work.


----------



## morri

meh. Bad day today.

I realised only in the mornign that I forgot my rucksack at the cricket function on friday. I forgot to take my bike lock to uni and I forgot my mobile. As well as the first course was not taking place and therfore I wouldnt have needed to come to uni until 16 :00h .


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan is excited about going to see the midnight premiere of "New Moon" Thursday night! :blush:


----------



## Summerbee

Summerbee PISSED that by friday she would have worked an 8days long shift, when everyone else is only doing 3-4!!! Think of the money... think of the money... think of the money...


----------



## babybump2010

babybump MUST stop looking at baby things and pregnancy things!!! MUSt concentrate on wtt and wedding!!! ARGHHHH


----------



## buttonnose82

Buttonnose82 is fed up of work!


----------



## thompsonic

LadyofRohan said:


> LadyofRohan is excited about going to see the midnight premiere of "New Moon" Thursday night! :blush:

Elly is very jealous of LadyofRohad...
also, Elly is unbroody for once in her life... and isn't enjoying it. I feel like I'm missing a limb.


----------



## runnergrl

Runnergrl is excited about her 3 day work week and Thankgiving Break! YEAH!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl is still waiting for the wench! (Yes AF is still messing me about, so I'm not going to be polite).


----------



## MrsGaSp

Mrs. GaSp doesn't know what to think her OH sin't feeling well but she needs him to come up to the hospital but shes not so sure if her grandma will allow it I hope my grandpa gets past this hurdle he hit today


----------



## happynbubbly

Happynbubbly is gushing with happiness that her OH is WTT as well :D


----------



## Lou

happynbubbly said:


> Happynbubbly is gushing with happiness that her OH is WTT as well :D

Lou is very pleased for happynbubbly :hugs:

Lou is also wishing the witch would be less painful this month. :/


----------



## Lou

LadyofRohan said:


> LadyofRohan is excited about going to see the midnight premiere of "New Moon" Thursday night! :blush:

SOOOO JEALOUS!! xxx


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra is feeling better today :) but so tired she nearly fell asleep at work, then had TWO, that's right, TWO naps when she got home XD


----------



## claire_love

Claire_Love is currently being stabbed in the stomach by AF! :( PAINFULLLLL!!!! And also another reminder that im not pregnant! ARGH! :(


----------



## geogem

geogem is currently a little gutted that her hubby is working tomorrow and she wont see him or anyone for most of the day - a normal day I know but tomorrow is my birthday - I know I said no fuss and I'm not bothered but I didn't mean it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Kristin would give up moving to Japan if she could get pregnant now.


----------



## amylk87

Amy wonders why don't tell the bride is on tonight but realises its only monday! :dohh:


----------



## Lisa2701

Lisa wishes the housework got done last night coz she's become obsessed with BnB and doesn't wanna have to go do housework! LMAO

xx


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra really hope this afternoon's hospital appt. goes well for her sister, who found out yesterday that this pregnancy's high risk for downs and is feeling terrified! 
Also wish AF would just arrive, rather than just threatening to do so!


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra wishes she was TTC now, more than EVER before :( I hope OH and I move our TTC date forward a bit because I'm going completely and utterly cuckoo!! :'( WAAAAAAAH! Hate symptom spotting. Hate AF. Hate the fact that AF is threatening to come which makes me symptom spot. ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH and why is it not cramping anymore? I mean, either AF should come, or I should be feeling implantation. Preferably the latter!! Oh dear... I'm sorry for being such a moaner everyone :(


----------



## fairygirl

Lisa2701 said:


> Lisa wishes the housework got done last night coz she's become obsessed with BnB and doesn't wanna have to go do housework! LMAO
> 
> xx


Fairygirl is glad she's not the only one *looks around her pit of a flat in shame*.


----------



## Drazic<3

has pushed herself too far and is hurting, but is proud of how far she has come today.


----------



## geogem

as suspected had a crap birthday - mardy hubby, mardy kids and inevitibly mardy me!


----------



## buttonnose82

Buttonnose82 is trying not to get excited because it will only end in disappointment :(


----------



## lovehearts

lovehearts is fed up of an empty tank in her car, a full washing basket and an empty bank account :cry:


----------



## fuffyburra

lovehearts said:


> lovehearts is fed up of an empty tank in her car, a full washing basket and an empty bank account :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## EstelSeren

Beca feels Lovehearts' pain, except for the car bit, I just wish one of us could drive! :hugs::hugs::hug:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Drazic<3

Katie is back at work and trying to be optimistic about the future, but is just looking forward to getting Edan's tattoo and her medical treatment being over.


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan is amazed at how long it takes to wrap Christmas presents....4 hours and still not finished! :dohh:


----------



## babybump2010

babybump is fed up at work and just wants to go home and read her 'What to Expect Before You're Expecting' Book!!!!


----------



## Kassy

Kirsty is upset because one of her cats is ill and she hasn't been told whats wrong with her yet.


----------



## amylk87

Amy received most of the xmas presents I ordered online, all i need now is the wrapping paper and the kids' toys :)


----------



## princess_bump

princess_bump is wishing she could wake up and it be January already!!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

is terrified about next Wednesday but is proud of herself for going back to work today and only crying once in the loos! :dohh:


----------



## babybound

babybound is really missing her hunny && can't wait til i get to see him!


----------



## shocker

Shocker feels like shes gonna be sick any minute ughhh


----------



## runnergrl

is dreading her first junior high basketball game tonight, ugggh!


----------



## fairygirl

Is watching Baby Time. mmmwwaaahhhhaaaaahhhhaaaaa


----------



## thompsonic

Elly shouldn't have watched 16 and Pregnant- it was meant to put her off having kids, not encourage her!


----------



## shocker

thompsonic said:


> Elly shouldn't have watched 16 and Pregnant- it was meant to put her off having kids, not encourage her!

Have you seen the ads for it? am i the only one who thinks theyre a bit offensive? 

Shocker is so totally bored of friends who talk about nothing but tv shows about mindless idiots, get a life like its sooooo annoying


----------



## fairygirl

Fairygirl is contemplating her future in WTT and what to do with her journal.


----------



## amylk87

Amy is struggling to do any uni work at the moment!


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra can't seem to get out of her funk... Feels like I'm just sitting around WAITING for things to happen. Waiting to leave my job, waiting for Christmas, waiting to move out, waiting to get married, waiting to TTC... And I can't make any of them come any faster! :'( Life just feels a bit useless at the moment. 


What can I do to make a year or so pass by faster? Anything to prepare for TTC, apart from saving? (doing that already!) *smug!* lol xx


----------



## buttonnose82

Buttonnose82 is getting impatient!


----------



## lovehearts

lovehearts feels incomplete and wants to find her missing piece.

Lovehearts also totally agrees with fuffys status!!im feeling it to.


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan can't wait to see the midnight show of "New Moon" tonight! :happydance:


----------



## thompsonic

Elly would please like LadyOfRohan to tell her how good it is tomorrow because Elly is going next Saturday and can't wait :happydance:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Kristin would probably kill someone to get married and get her family started RIGHT NOW!


----------



## sing&lt;3

Anna really can't be bothered with college any more because it doesn't get her any closer to the thing she wants more than anything... - I just wanna skip the next few years of frustration, waiting and training... :/

I need motivation :haha: :(
xx


----------



## sing&lt;3

Anna really can't be bothered with college any more because it doesn't get her any closer to the thing she wants more than anything... - I just wanna skip the next few years of frustration, waiting and training... :/

I need motivation :haha: :(
xx


----------



## thompsonic

sing<3 said:


> Anna really can't be bothered with college any more because it doesn't get her any closer to the thing she wants more than anything... - I just wanna skip the next few years of frustration, waiting and training... :/
> 
> I need motivation :haha: :(
> xx

:hugs: xxx

Elly is NOT looking forward to Speech Night tomorrow- 1 and a half hours sat in a freezing church with none of my friends all for a book token :dohh:


----------



## lovehearts

lovehearts is all alone at work and BORED of life in genral. also lovehearts cant seem to make her mind up if she is happy or not.....my mood swings are BAD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan is exhausted because she was out to 2:30am watching the first showing of "New Moon"....it was totally worth it though! :happydance:


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra felt sick, so ate a chocolate. DUHHHHHH now I feel worse, what a doofus! 
Is STILL symptom spotting, and enjoying it I might add! I've decided to carry on the fun until AF comes and ruins my SS party :D 
Is going to start Christmas wrapping tonight after months of resisting the urge. EXCITING! :D


----------



## babybump2010

fuffyburra said:


> Fuffyburra can't seem to get out of her funk... Feels like I'm just sitting around WAITING for things to happen. Waiting to leave my job, waiting for Christmas, waiting to move out, waiting to get married, waiting to TTC... And I can't make any of them come any faster! :'( Life just feels a bit useless at the moment.
> 
> 
> What can I do to make a year or so pass by faster? Anything to prepare for TTC, apart from saving? (doing that already!) *smug!* lol xx

:hugs: 
I know how you feel i have been feeling like that this week. 
I have brought a book called 'What to Expect Before You're Expecting' Was £7.11 from amazon!! Have only read the first few pages but looks really good, gives you loads of information on preparing to ttc. It might not make the year pass any quicker but makes you feel like you are on the right track! Also means you will know everything there is to know when you do start ttc!!! 
Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## lovehearts

lovehearts really wishes there was a like button on bnb like facebook as i really want to 'like' peoples status' :rofl:


----------



## fuffyburra

babybump2010 said:


> fuffyburra said:
> 
> 
> Fuffyburra can't seem to get out of her funk... Feels like I'm just sitting around WAITING for things to happen. Waiting to leave my job, waiting for Christmas, waiting to move out, waiting to get married, waiting to TTC... And I can't make any of them come any faster! :'( Life just feels a bit useless at the moment.
> 
> 
> What can I do to make a year or so pass by faster? Anything to prepare for TTC, apart from saving? (doing that already!) *smug!* lol xx
> 
> :hugs:
> I know how you feel i have been feeling like that this week.
> I have brought a book called 'What to Expect Before You're Expecting' Was £7.11 from amazon!! Have only read the first few pages but looks really good, gives you loads of information on preparing to ttc. It might not make the year pass any quicker but makes you feel like you are on the right track! Also means you will know everything there is to know when you do start ttc!!!
> Hope you feel better soon :hugs:Click to expand...

Thankyou sooooo much!! I never thought about getting a book. We'd have to hide it somewhere REALLY safe so neither parents find it, but at least I'd feel as if we're doing something! :) 
I know where my money's going come payday.... :D xx


----------



## mommyB

mommyB (Kristen) really wishes I did not have to work tonight until 10 and then work at 9 in the morning again.....ugh


----------



## babybump2010

No problem hun here if you need a chat :hugs: As long as you find a safe hiding place, the book seems like it is really good. Someone on here (sorry can't remember who) recommened it to me in wtt so hunted it down :haha: barging to at £7!!! 
Hoping it will help pass the months!!!


----------



## Bambi1985

I've got that book to babybump, seems really good so far.

Bambi is excited that Oh said that in 6 motnhs time we may be TTC


----------



## babybump2010

Bambi1985 said:


> I've got that book to babybump, seems really good so far.

Thankyou!! Have just got to the first chapter lol :haha: !! 
Am hoping to read it this weekend as not doing much else!!!


----------



## buttonnose82

buttonnose82 is fed up and upset!


----------



## SpecialK

SpecialK has been away from the boards for a bit...but is still WTT until January...so close yet so far away!


----------



## Kimboowee

is drooling at a fit young man on my tv, but I don't know his name!


----------



## thompsonic

Elly is very very confused, and it's one of those annoying confusions that someone never get solved...


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra thanks everyone for the book recommendation, and is glad she worked with someone today who wants babies as much as I do XD


----------



## xcited4mybump

xcited4mybump is super xcited to be back at b&b feels like i've been away forever:cry:


----------



## morri

is going to have an busy afternoon, and will have an all family breakfast tomorrow :D


----------



## buttonnose82

buttonnose82 is trying to decide ...... do i risk testing tomorrow or wait until monday!


----------



## melons2171999

melons is hoping and praying that OH will want to ttc very soon!:sex:


----------



## morri

is such a bunk off.


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra is actually quite happy AF got her, because her OH was so cute last night looking after her (as usual!) even though he had to get up at 5. Tea, toast and hot water bottle at 3:30am? Awwww. Just made me realise I got a bit carried away SS and I'd rather stick to our plan ^^,


----------



## morri

sounds good. 

in other news- morri is not happy about the weather.


----------



## Temg

Temg is browsing Maternity clothes and putting a capsule wardrobe together in my head.


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra is going to make a capsule wardrobe!! :D What a great way to pass the time on this rainy day lol xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Katie is thinking about the future and trying to learn to be positive again. Also, looking forward to being taken to pizza hut tonight!


----------



## babybump2010

babybump is not happy that AF came back after a 2day break or that the weekend went so quick.. she is however loving her book and excited for oh birthday and christmas!!!


----------



## thompsonic

Elly is nervous for her mocks... and thinks study leave should be used for studying instead of BnB! and is also sad her unbroody phase is over- it's back and it hurts.


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi is soooo jealous that one of OH's best mates has just announced his gf is 13 weeks pregnant :( The extra broodyness has returned!


----------



## babybump2010

Bambi1985 said:


> Bambi is soooo jealous that one of OH's best mates has just announced his gf is 13 weeks pregnant :( The extra broodyness has returned!

:hugs: i can sympathise!! This happened the other week to me!! 
Hope you are feeling less broody soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

is thinking that having a vodka lunch to give her the confidence to go to work was probably one of the less intelligent things she has done recently :dohh:


----------



## LadyofRohan

DH's cousin just sent LadyofRohan a bunch of pictures of her new puppy with her 1-year-old....now LadyofRohan wants a baby AND a puppy! :wacko:


----------



## amylk87

Amy is excited as her friend is due in 2 weeks so she could go any day now :)


----------



## Bambi1985

babybump2010 said:


> Bambi1985 said:
> 
> 
> Bambi is soooo jealous that one of OH's best mates has just announced his gf is 13 weeks pregnant :( The extra broodyness has returned!
> 
> :hugs: i can sympathise!! This happened the other week to me!!
> Hope you are feeling less broody soon!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, just realised that by the time their LO arrives, me and OH should hopefully be trying :) so hopefully won't be too broody when I meet them.


----------



## babybump2010

Yay thats good then!! 
our friend is due in May and our wedding is July so will be ttc shortly after that :) So hopefully wont be too broody either!!


----------



## Lou

is over the moon ive finally plucked up the courage to persue my dream! I'm gunna be a midwife!! (if they let me in!) :D xxx


----------



## fuffyburra

Lou said:


> is over the moon ive finally plucked up the courage to persue my dream! I'm gunna be a midwife!! (if they let me in!) :D xxx

Yay well done! Sounds like a wonderful job, but I'm too squeamish  Go you ^^, xx


----------



## babybound

is really wanting a LO bad; && hoping this is her month! =]


----------



## goddess25

Goddess25 must stop eating. I cant work out why I am so hungry. AF has just finished, Hmmm.


----------



## SilverWillow

Is finding that Christmas shopping is making her more broody than ever! All those gifts for little ones! :wacko:


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan is having a really frustrating week. :growlmad:


----------



## Summerbee

Summerbee HATES tesco pregnancy tests!!! I feel a boycott coming on!!!


----------



## ~curiosity~

~curiosity~ misses being pregnant


----------



## thompsonic

Elly is being made broody by the most random, unrelated things...


----------



## Lou

Lou is scared.. theres no one in and something just made a bloody LOUD bang upstairs.. I really dont wana go see what it was! :(

Lou is also feeling a bit guilty about doing the deed with no condom. :o/


----------



## shocker

Shocker wishes she was pregnant and cant get passed the broodiness


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan is wondering how she can survive the next 16 days without going completely mad. All she can think about is :baby:.


----------



## morri

has this week had a look on how much any poas utensils costs and wonders whether they are made of gold.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Kristin's counting the years until she can get off her medicine....or she would if she had a TTC date.... Kristin is sad. lol


----------



## shocker

Shocker is upset,the broodiness wont go away


----------



## thompsonic

Elly shouldn't let stupid little boys upset her this much. But loves her OH very much for cheering her up and stopping her crying.


----------



## fuffyburra

thompsonic said:


> Elly shouldn't let stupid little boys upset her this much. But loves her OH very much for cheering her up and stopping her crying.

:hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Shocker darling :hugs:

Katie is feeling comforted by a sense of closure, and it letting herself begin to dream, with her angel always by her side.


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra just laughed so hard at a baby laughing on youtube that it made her head hurt XD


----------



## Summerbee

Summerbee is so sad :( but still "in"


----------



## morri

is seeing some light in the souteast. sun is seemingly to come up soon.


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi is not happy AF is here and giving her really! bad pains :(


----------



## lovehearts

lovehearts is looking forward to getting her hair done later and talking to the hairdresser about all things baby (she has 2!)


----------



## thompsonic

Elly just doesn't understand why people feel the need to lie to strangers about horrible things. :shrug: but is very happy she didn't get taken in like last time! And is so proud of her and Emma's detective skills at working out she was a liar long before everyone else. Feeling so relieved I could dance. Ok, screw it, I will. :happydance:


----------



## Elphaba

Elphaba now has less than 3 weeks until TTC!


----------



## Lou

Lou is wondering if anyone wants to finish this essay for me.. I need to write the final 300 and they're just not coming to me! boo hisss boo!! :(

xxxx


----------



## shocker

Shocker is struggling with the wait


----------



## lovehearts

Lovehearts is SO glad its friday :D


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi is also glad it's Friday, actually get to see OH properly tomorrow Wooo


----------



## morri

would like the ebay person to finally accept his call or answer email .


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan thinks she's the only person working in her office today. It's kind of creepy to be here in an empty building. Where is everyone? :wacko:


----------



## Drazic<3

Katie spent the morning in the family planning clinic waiting for the morning after pill :dohh:, roll on feb!


----------



## Summerbee

Summerbee is having a major paranoia attack... everything's gone wrong in less than a week.. don't want to test today, today is a bad luck day!! x


----------



## Kassy

Kirsty wonders if shes the only one who has pretty bad cramps when she ovulates, she was in pain for about an hour this morning.....ouch.


----------



## babybump2010

babybump is having a nightmare at work and just wants to cry :cry: :cry:


----------



## thompsonic

babybump2010 said:


> babybump is having a nightmare at work and just wants to cry :cry: :cry:

:hugs: Elly hopes babybump feels better soon!


----------



## babybump2010

thankyou!! Think i have sorted it now glad it is friday tho :hugs:


----------



## bellaboo

Bellaboo has had a week of mixed emotions (excited about TTC this weekend to now having to wait 6 months!!!) and is glad its nearly over!!!


----------



## amylk87

Amy is looking forward to her friends surprise baby shower tomorrow night :)


----------



## thompsonic

Elly has to wait til next weekend to see New Moon :'(


----------



## Blob

Sarah is really sad listening to her girly cry :hugs: Knows its best thing to do but still hates every second :(


----------



## Summerbee

Might have gotten her BFP but is cautiously waiting... so fearful after my 2 angels!! RIP x x


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sophie genuinely thought her broodiness had subsided & it was just a phase.. apparently she was wrong!!!


----------



## thompsonic

Elly knows exactly how xsophiexleax feels, and loves her avatar btw ;)


----------



## Drazic<3

Katie things it is very strange to have gone from being terrified of seeing blood and excited about seeing two lines to DREAMING of BFNs and periods in just a few short weeks!


----------



## Lou

Drazic<3 said:


> Katie things it is very strange to have gone from being terrified of seeing blood and excited about seeing two lines to DREAMING of BFNs and periods in just a few short weeks!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lou

Laura is feeling really broody after the trip round the aquarium where there were sooo many newborns and pregnant ladies wondering around. gahh!! Being broody sucks!

xxx


----------



## amylk87

Amy had a good time at her friends baby shower :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Katie is going to the pub to watch the football today and is going to cook a healthy roast and try and remember what its like to be a normal person!


----------



## thompsonic

Elly has realised there is nothing like a maths revision session to make you realise how stupid you are :|


----------



## lovehearts

lovehearts is sad,shes loosing her best mate and feels heartbroken :( x


----------



## Lou

is really not wanting to do this c.w. :(


----------



## thompsonic

Elly wants to stop cramping- she isn't due on till the 8th. Why won't my body give me a break?!


----------



## sing&lt;3

Anna is wondering what her bump will look like when she eventually gets pregnant :dohh: and whether she'll carry big or small 

Anna reaaaally needs to focus on the present :haha:
xx


----------



## shocker

Shocker wishes she was ttc :sad2:


----------



## Summerbee

shocker said:


> Shocker wishes she was ttc :sad2:

You will be soon enough darling :hugs: your doing so well!! x x


----------



## xsophiexleax

thompsonic said:


> Elly knows exactly how xsophiexleax feels, and loves her avatar btw ;)

Ta very much!
Getting the one on the left tattooed on either side of my belly :)


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra wishes she didn't feel so damn scared and stoopid for ringing in sick for work. Why do I feel so bad?! GAAAAAAAAAH! :( 
And they'll make me feel guilty for it too. Maybe that's why I feel scared? I dunno. I know you can't help when you're ill but it's still a pain in the arse :( 
Roll on 24th December when I don't have to worry about this stupid crap anymore! 

Okay, phew, rant over! lol xx


----------



## lovehearts

lovehearts cant believe fuffys ticker - i remember when it was 3 MONTHS!!!! X


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan can't wait for her Christmas holiday to begin....


----------



## thompsonic

Elly is writing her Christmas list :D


----------



## MrsGaSp

Wishing she would be okay


----------



## shocker

MrsGaSp said:


> Wishing she would be okay

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Shocker cant wait for squishy hugs from her nieces and nephews tomorrow :cloud9:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

JennaBear is ready for it to be wednesday so i can see carlton. and HUNGRY!


----------



## Summerbee

thinks she is utterly mad... beyond saving.. and is now quite embarassed!!


----------



## morri

has had a hare running next to her bicycling yesterday night :)


----------



## babybump2010

babybump is freezing cold and fed up of having nothing to do at work... and loads to do at home grrrrrr roll on christmas!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Day 2 of the diet :happydance:!


----------



## lozzy21

thinks this is going to be a long 3 weeks


----------



## Summerbee

is feeling sick :(


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan thinks the next ten days are going to be the longest ten days EVER! :wacko:


----------



## Summerbee

is bleeding... could be 3rd m/c of the year... safe to say I couldn't feel any worse right now...


----------



## LadyofRohan

Summerbee said:


> is bleeding... could be 3rd m/c of the year... safe to say I couldn't feel any worse right now...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## shocker

Summerbee said:


> is bleeding... could be 3rd m/c of the year... safe to say I couldn't feel any worse right now...

Thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## thompsonic

Elly can't decide whether tomorrow can be classed as good or not- I finished school at 10.45am, but the 1 hour 45 minutes I am there is for a maths test, which negates any goodness!


----------



## StonesWife

Is ready for her two days off!! :happydance:


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra has napped all day and now can't sleep, gaaah! :/


----------



## MrsGaSp

Just learned that her OH's mom has Stage 3 rectal cancer and hopes she will be okay everything seems so little compared to that in my life


----------



## babybump2010

MrsGaSp :hugs: really sorry to hear this thoughts are with you and your family hope you are all ok :hugs:


----------



## buttonnose82

buttonnose82 wishes she would finally feel better :(


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi thinks its sweet shrug:) that her OH has offered to shave her legs for her when her bump is too big to be able to do it properly herself.


----------



## LadyofRohan

For two nights in a row now, LadyofRohan has gone to bed by nine and _still_ has probelms getting up in the morning! Why am I so sleepy?!? :sleep:


----------



## Lou

has got the dentist now!! Argghhh!!! :( xxx


----------



## Elphaba

Elphaba has just read on Facebook that a couple she is friends with are expecting. She is feeling alternately devastated that it's not her and that she is a selfish cow. She now also feels like she doesn't want to look at Facebook again until she's pregnant herself in case she's confronted with more announcements or continuous updates.


----------



## thompsonic

Elly needs the wee but is too lazy to go.


----------



## GirlBlue

is refusing to symptom spot today....I think I can, I think I can, I think I can.:help:](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## xsophiexleax

thompsonic said:


> Elly needs the wee but is too lazy to go.

Me too :rofl: so much effort!

Sophie is looking forward to Friday! Out on the piss dressed as disney characters :haha:


----------



## Kassy

Kirsty is watching I diddn't know i was pregnant..


----------



## thompsonic

Elly wonders why they put Gavin and Stacey, new Scrubs and I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant on at the same time....


----------



## amylk87

Amy met her friends new baby son Ben today :) soooo cute and tiny


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan is counting down the days--7 until we leave for London and til I test after that oops earlier this week ](*,)


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sophie is hoping LadyofRohan gets the result she wants! :D

Sophie is also bloody freezing!!!! :cold:


----------



## thompsonic

Elly is :cry:


----------



## Lou

is over the moon! OH has said we can NTNP! as of today!


----------



## Elphaba

Elphaba got her AF today and so is on CD1 of the cycle she will start to TTC!!


----------



## kintenda

Summerbee said:


> is bleeding... could be 3rd m/c of the year... safe to say I couldn't feel any worse right now...


:hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope you're ok. xxx


----------



## kintenda

Elphaba said:


> Elphaba got her AF today and so is on CD1 of the cycle she will start to TTC!!

Hurrah!!


----------



## kintenda

Katie is *so* very excited about NTNP soon :)


----------



## morri

Is doing the interesting personality test thing of the bbc 'child of our times' which converts the weight into stones oo, so she knows now that she weighs around 9 stones(+/- 1 pound)


----------



## Danilou1910

Danilou1910 is miffed that her AF came today and it's the 1st time seeing her new hubby in 2 weeks, so instead he's snoring on the sofa :blush:
IAnd is feeling more and more broody as she falls more in love with her big nd little guy and knows we should wait til next july to start TTC but is so tempted not to. Bloody implant grrrrr :cry:


----------



## thompsonic

Elly is sad, and lonely, and wants icecream


----------



## brunettebimbo

BrunetteBimbo wants a baby NOW!!!!


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan had a very realistic dream that she was pregnant and was disappointed when she woke up and it wasn't true :sad2:


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sophie seriously thinks her boyfriend needs to get his arse in gear!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi wonders how she can get OH to start NTNP.


----------



## Lou

is wondering when this work will ever end... and is also looking forward to seeing OH tonight! Yay!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thompsonic

Elly wishes :witch: would just come instead of keeping me running to the loo every few minutes for days


----------



## runnergrl

is ready for Christmas BREAK!!!


----------



## morri

me too. unfortunately it will be busy.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Kristin is trying to convince Anton to set their TTC date for April 2012 so they have 1 solid year of newlywedness and they will be out of college by the time the baby is born.


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan isn't feeling well....and is regretting having breakfast :sick:


----------



## Drazic<3

is being driving slowly mad by her stupid and confusing body.


----------



## lovehearts

Lovehearts is having a really crappy day at work and it doesnt help that the witch is being very painful this month!


----------



## runnergrl

sorry Lovehearts:) I feel you on the AF being unkind this month, she is to me too:(

I am getting so tried of the same routine.. But excited for the Biggest Loser finale tonight!


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi can't beleive her OH has managed to put up with her for 3 whole years :haha:


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra has made/bought and wrapped all her presents, and written all her cards. WIN! :D


----------



## morri

I havent done any thing yet xD


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan has one and a half days of work left until she goes on holiday!!! :happydance:


----------



## kintenda

Kintenda has a really horrid chest infection and nearly puked all over her client earlier when coughing.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Kristin wishes her nausea was morning sickness due to pregnancy instead of just nausea due to the pill.

I know I'm not the only one who gets hopeful when they get sick around here! lol


----------



## thompsonic

Elly hates AF cramps, and is feeling sick from the taste of her new tooth thing...


----------



## Elphaba

is desperately hoping DH doesn't catch her cold as she doesn't want anything to get in the way of them starting to TTC next week.


----------



## runnergrl

is excited/sore since starting to train for her half marathon at the end of Feb! Yeeeeah, I will hopefully be nice and fit when we start TTC!


----------



## thompsonic

Elly is very proud of her 91% in her Chemistry mock :happydance:... now only if she can get that in the real GCSE in the summer...


----------



## nadupoi

Lana is secretly wishing that she was right about ovulating and that they could actually save that little eggy instead of letting the poor thing come to a very tragic, violent death! :(


----------



## GirlBlue

Thinks her DH is an ass for no reason other than the fact that he allows his true self to be exhibited from time to time...:growlmad:


----------



## shocker

Shocker is a bit upset wishing she could change things or at least be able to ttc :cry:


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sophie is getting AF niggles & isn't happy about it! :(


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan is busy, busy, busy! And leaving for England tomorrow morning!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## thompsonic

Elly doesn't think she can last 3 days without talking to her OH... she misses him horribly already and is soo tempted to text him :|


----------



## kintenda

Kintenda is snuggled up with her hot water bottle and feeling poop-like.


----------



## kintenda

thompsonic said:


> Elly doesn't think she can last 3 days without talking to her OH... she misses him horribly already and is soo tempted to text him :|

Don't cave in!!
:hugs:


----------



## MrsGaSp

I hate Christmas music.


----------



## MrsKangaroo

Cathy has just joined a baby and pregnancy forum!


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi is at work and feels like crying, her colleague has just announced his wife is 13 weeks pregnant ;(


----------



## morri

Hates her connection atm, and will give her ISP a call :(


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi1985 said:


> Bambi is at work and feels like crying, her colleague has just announced his wife is 13 weeks pregnant ;(

:growlmad: Make that TWO colleagues wives :cry:


----------



## kintenda

Bambi1985 said:


> Bambi1985 said:
> 
> 
> Bambi is at work and feels like crying, her colleague has just announced his wife is 13 weeks pregnant ;(
> 
> :growlmad: Make that TWO colleagues wives :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi is loving her new ticker :wohoo:


----------



## buttonnose82

buttonnose82 is excited/scared! only 8 days till TTC time eek!


----------



## xCorkettex

xCorkettex is feeling so confused over the whole 'concieve or not' issue.GRRRR.


----------



## StonesWife

Is Axiously And Nervously Waiting After Our Huge Oops....


----------



## Elphaba

Elphaba is moving over to TTC! Wish me luck!


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi wishes Elphaba luck!


----------



## babybump2010

Elphaba said:


> Elphaba is moving over to TTC! Wish me luck!

YAY Good Luck 
:dust: Hop you get your :bfp: quickly xx


----------



## babybump2010

Babybump is feeling very broady today and really wants to be pregnant!!!


----------



## thompsonic

Elly's school was closed today because of the SNOW! :happydance:


----------



## buttonnose82

Buttonnose82 only has 6 days left over in WTT and is scareddddddddddd!


----------



## Pinkgirl

pinkgirl is well and truely pissed off at WTT and wants to be TTC/Pregnant!!


----------



## morri

https://img96.imageshack.us/img96/8479/snapper1261265854633.png
best snow temps :D

below the 'real feel'


----------



## MrsGaSp

MrsGaSp wants her mom here with her so they can talk because she feels as if she's doing everything wrong. She also doesn't want xmas to come and just to pass over the day as if it never happened.


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi is at work and her office is soooooo cold. And she slipped on the ice this morning and hurt her hip :cry:


----------



## wannna_baby

Wannna_baby just had an HIV test and STI screen! 2 weeks until the all clear and TTC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsKangaroo

Mrs Kangaroo wishes her parents and brother were in the country for Christmas, even though I have a gorgeous hubby to spend the day with I feel abandoned (kids are off to their dads)


----------



## Kassy

Kassy thinks she won't be getting that engagement ring she was after, nevermind eh?


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi thinks there must be something in the water at her work, there are now 4 babies due in spring/summer :cry:


----------



## Kassy

Bambi1985 said:


> Bambi thinks there must be something in the water at her work, there are now 4 babies due in spring/summer :cry:

Awww love that must feel really horrible, there are three pregnant women working in the dentists next door to my work, they always come in for food :'(.


----------



## Bambi1985

Kassy said:


> Bambi1985 said:
> 
> 
> Bambi thinks there must be something in the water at her work, there are now 4 babies due in spring/summer :cry:
> 
> Awww love that must feel really horrible, there are three pregnant women working in the dentists next door to my work, they always come in for food :'(.Click to expand...

Yeah,could be worse though, at least it's all male colleauges with pregnant OHs so don't have to put up with seeing bumps everyday. We've just all been to the pub for a couple of drinks and most of the convo was about babies. Then someone asked me if I was going to have any, sooo wanted to just say " yeah, hopefully we'll have one this time next year actually" :haha:


----------



## shocker

Shocker is swooning... lol


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sophie has boob ache ¬_¬ haha tmi sorry!  that's why it's the ALTERNATIVE status thread right?


----------



## bexoth2011

Bexoth2011 is wtt and would rather ttc right about now :(


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sophie is really wanting to cuddle a newborn right now!


----------



## nadupoi

Lana is beginning to wonder if af will show or not?


----------



## MrsGaSp

Wanting holidays to just be over and the arguing to stop. Christmas sucks


----------



## shocker

shocker is feeling really really sick but it was worth it hahaha now i need sleep though its 5am!!


----------



## Lou

shocker said:


> shocker is feeling really really sick but it was worth it hahaha now i need sleep though its 5am!!

Lou Hopes Shocker is feeling better by now:hugs::hugs:

Lou is also feeling a bit sad that AF has arrived, OH is talking about WTT again:cry:, and 2 of my close mates have announced their pregnancies. Ahwell its Christmas tomorrow!! YAY:hugs:

*MERRY CHRISTMAS*​


----------



## MrsKangaroo

Mrs Kangaroo really, really misses her children. Hubby is doing a geat job of trying to distractme but it isn't Christmas without my kids! :(


----------



## nadupoi

Lana really really loves seeing that evap. But is sad to have to say it's an evap. :(


----------



## thompsonic

Elly wants to be Dr Who so she can hurry up and be 25 and have babies and be happy.


----------



## dbsbaby

best wishes....


----------



## MrsGaSp

Justs want this year to be over and start fresh.


----------



## LadyofRohan

LadyofRohan is back from holiday and completely jet lagged :wacko:


----------



## thompsonic

Elly just binge-ate a whole bag of Thornton's Viennese Truffles... oh the shame...


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi has chocolate brownies:wohoo:


----------



## raindrops009

raindrops009 thinks my baby machine needs to sort itself out! :growlmad:.


----------



## BattyNora

BattyNora has snuck back on to BnB to indulge her increasing broodiness!


----------



## MrsGaSp

MrsGaSp can only think about right her my mom and having a baby.


----------



## Ein_85

is desperately craving chocolate, but is trying to loose wait, and that doesn't entail chocolate at 3:47 in the am :growlmad:


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi can't wait until AF gets here next week


----------



## Pinkgirl

really needs to do some planning before i go back to work on monday...and find a home for all the Xmas presents!


----------



## toffee87

Really needs to do some housework, and get accidently knocked up by her fiance haha


----------



## bexoth2011

Ein_85 said:


> is desperately craving chocolate, but is trying to loose wait, and that doesn't entail chocolate at 3:47 in the am :growlmad:

OMG I totally understand ! I've been eating sooo much lately--- but i'm trying to cut back as well :(
lol
it sucksss dont it? :(
xx


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra's OH just convinced her SOMEHOW to cut his hair in to a mohican. It actually looks kinda cute, I likes it!! ^^, 
Also, Fuffyburra is angry at some people.


----------



## Pinkgirl

isalready a little bit tipsy and really wants to have a little patter of tiny feet on the way!


----------



## wanting2010

wanting2010 just might explode with jealousy if any more of her friends on Myspace or Facebook announce their pregnancy. Why can't it be her time??


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Kristin really does think she's knocked up....or that her body isn't used to post-ovulation hormones. Either way, she's HUNGRY!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

WILL be TTC THIS year!!!:happydance:


----------



## Blob

Has a sore butt still...i think its broken :rofl:

(fell down steps in ice :cry: )


----------



## morri

needs to go to the shitty job , well it is only a month..


----------



## runnergrl

is back at school.. and tired of the cold weather! but its only supposed to get COLDER!


----------



## fuffyburra

Fuffyburra had her first ever omelette on new years day, and has had at least one a day ever since! Can't get enough, I've got a real hankering for them lol.


----------



## thompsonic

Elly wants to know where fuffyburra has been :D and add that she has an obsession with omlettes, they are soooo good, especially with the gavin and stacey connotations


----------



## Dumpling

Dumpling MUST keep taking her pill!


----------



## fuffyburra

thompsonic said:


> Elly wants to know where fuffyburra has been :D and add that she has an obsession with omlettes, they are soooo good, especially with the gavin and stacey connotations

I had two today! They were well lush! (like the Gavin and Stacey reference?)  
I have been busy working over Christmas, then job hunting and shizz since then! Boooooooo :( 

Fuffyburra has the best OH ever, YAY! ^^,


----------



## Ley

Ley really wants the witch to arrive so she can stop peeing on sticks already. ALmost 10 days late and She really can't take another bfn.


----------



## ticktock

....is tidying my tiny flat and clearing out drawers to make room for a baby that doesn't even exist yet :wacko:


----------



## Damita

wanting2010 said:


> wanting2010 just might explode with jealousy if any more of her friends on Myspace or Facebook announce their pregnancy. Why can't it be her time??

Totally second this! :hugs:


----------



## rosie5637

rosie5637 wishes she could just tell the world about her plans to ttc next year!


----------



## firstLO

FirstLO is worried about the lump in Mr FirstLO's hand, wishes Evie's teeth would stop bothering her so she can sleep properly, and is sad cos the house we wanted to buy is now sold already!


----------



## shocker

shockers regretting trying to make herself feel better by eating chocolate, i feel so sick.Also tomorrow is NOT happening, im skipping a day


----------

